# Miss Cookie and Mr Bails



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Just some new pics which have been sitting on my camera for days. 



















Cookie looking as beautiful as ever!



















And Bailee being surprisingly not dorky. 

Bailee's got in the habit of singing loudly in my ear for hours at a time...i do like his singing but !!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Beautiful as ever Bea.

Is cookie a grey cockatiel? I'm just looking at her head and I can't see any yellow.

*Goes to look at Dooby...again!*


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Is cookie a grey cockatiel? I'm just looking at her head and I can't see any yellow.


She's a whiteface which means all yellow is removed. If she were male she would get a white face whereas MR Dooby will get a yellow one.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh, ok...I have to admit, Dooby's face is kind of yellowish.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great Pic's Bea what a gorgeous pair
Ollie is just starting to chatter in the ear  but I know there will come a day where he does it alot like Bailee, its very LOUD.....



Plukie said:


> Oh, ok...I have to admit, Dooby's face is kind of yellowish.


Kind of?......LOL your funny


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Good poses all round today Bea!! I love the last picture of Bailee.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww beautiful pictures. I just love cookies face


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Really nice pics Bea! I love the last one toO!


----------

